# Kingston HyperX Cloud II randomly just stopped working.



## Sunflake (Aug 15, 2016)

So i've been using this headset for some while now and I personally really really like it,
Though it completly randomly just stopped working, sound gone , mic didn't work either. 
So i used the Troubleshoot option in windows, it said it had some problems with the drivers ,i pressed Apply Fix then i restarted the computer, When started i could hear the Windows startup sound, but then the sound got cut in the middle of the windows startup music and then it was all gone again.
Although now i have a bigger problem,
My computer doesn't even recognize the device:sad:, it tells me to "Plug it in".
Although it is plugged in and the lights on the sound card are still working.

I tried putting it into differect USB slots, didnt work.
Is there any solution to this problem ???

I appreciate all help, BTW its an USB Headset. :grin:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated_ Device Manager_, are there any devices with Yellow Flags? If so, these devices need drivers? If it is your headphones right click it and choose *Update Driver*. If you have a Drivers CD put that in. 
Or you can download the drivers from the HyperX web site: Cloud II - Noise Cancelling Gaming Headset | HyperX


----------



## Sunflake (Aug 15, 2016)

I cant find the drivers download button thingy on the website.


----------



## Sunflake (Aug 15, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated_ Device Manager_, are there any devices with Yellow Flags? If so, these devices need drivers? If it is your headphones right click it and choose *Update Driver*. If you have a Drivers CD put that in.
> Or you can download the drivers from the HyperX web site: Cloud II - Noise Cancelling Gaming Headset | HyperX


Cant find the download link to the drivers on the website
Btw the only device i could find with a yellow flag was "Unknown USB Device (Device Descriptor Request Failed)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you need to click on Technical Support Cloud II - Support, Downloads, FAQs, and Drivers | HyperX


----------



## Hearsepilot (Oct 17, 2015)

Is this a USB3 port its plugged into? Select the device and click uninstall driver, select delete software if this shows, pull the phones plug out. Identify the port its plugged into and uninstall that HUB, Power down the machine. Unplug, wait 2 minutes. Once it restarts reinstall the hub drivers, power down, unplug and restart again. Now plug in ya cans..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

After looking through the User Manual (available from the link provided above), this model appears to use drivers provided by Windows. At least installing drivers are not noted anywhere that I could see.

I would start by testing the headset on another computer. If it's works, then you know that you have a computer/driver issue. If it also doesn't work on another computer, then you have a faulty headset.


----------

